# Autobrite Detailer - A day with Distinction



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

*Autobrite Detailer - A day with Distinction & a 997 Cab*

Hi Guys!

We Had the owner of this gorgeous cobalt blue 997 convertable visit me complaining that the paint was as rough as sand paper and asking if could sort it. Not a problem!

Some of the products used were, 
•	Autobrite Brite Gel
•	Autobrite Citrus Wash
•	Autobrite long dip and wash brush
•	Autobrite Citrus Pearl
•	Vikan Long Reach Brush
•	Merino Wool Wash Mitt
•	Deluxe Fluffy Drying Towel
•	Berry Blast Detailer
•	3M Pads & Polishes
•	Autobrite Cherry Glaze
•	Autobrite Distinction No. 1 
•	3D Metal Polish
•	3D Magic Blue

Right then, on the day arranged the customer arrived in the car and left it with us looking mildly dirty With a lacking depth of shine.



























































































































































































A excellent finish that was left on the car! Beautiful!:argie: If you have any questions please ask!
If you have made it this far I would like to thank you for taking the time to read such a long post and look at quite so many pictures!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely results and nice to see a lot of your products used together.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Can you tell me which vikan brush that is on the autobrite website?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ryand said:


> Can you tell me which vikan brush that is on the autobrite website?


if it is the one i had off them the other week they had them on offer at £11 on a deal:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

chrisc said:


> if it is the one i had off them the other week they had them on offer at £11 on a deal:thumb:


Any link?


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Fantastic work as always Tim, loving the finish left by Distinction, have you tried it on white yet ? 
'The little devil' looks very interesting ........


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice finish.
How did you get on with the L1503vr?
I had one last year but found the start up speed a little too quick with certain polishes.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Great work! Ive got one of those on my books! Lovely colour!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

how come we dont get to practice on one of these on the polishing classes :buffer:

nice job tim

mundo :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice Tim :thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely work


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing results, superb finish and depth to paintwork


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

ryand said:


> Any link?


http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/vikan-flexible-wheel-rim-brush-72-p.asp There you go mate :thumb:



ScoobyDan said:


> Fantastic work as always Tim, loving the finish left by Distinction, have you tried it on white yet ?
> 'The little devil' looks very interesting ........


Yes ive used it on white a couple of times Dan, and it leaves a finish just as deep. If im totally honest i would say its one of the best waxes ive used to date and the one i keep on finding myself going back to 



Beau Technique said:


> Nice finish.
> How did you get on with the L1503vr?
> I had one last year but found the start up speed a little too quick with certain polishes.


Im really liking the little flex, the start up speed can be a little high with water based polishes, but with 3m and menz i have not had a problem, the torque it develops is insane! Hence the naming of, "the little devil":devil:



mundo said:


> how come we dont get to practice on one of these on the polishing classes :buffer:
> 
> nice job tim
> 
> mundo :thumb:


Im sure it can be arranged.... for a fee 

On another note, i would like to thank everyone so far for all of the comments, it really was a fantastic car to work on!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice indeed, the owner must of been very happy! :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers for the link but its the brush you did the arches with I am after...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

ryand said:


> Cheers for the link but its the brush you did the arches with I am after...


ohh sorry, this one... http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/long-dip-and-wash-brush-2014-p.asp


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work, some great pics:thumb:
What camera do you use?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great job! Distinction really is a very good wax.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this is a beautiful colour. top work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry if its been asked....

but was it intentional not to have the pad central?

cheers.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

nice turnaround tim. great looking finish


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice work indeed.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice. The only thing missing is the "customer shot" always wonder what their reaction is the first time they find their pride and joy treated to such care.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work Tim as always :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Just a quick testimonial from our customer with the Porsche Carrera who emailed us yesterday.

_*"Dear Sirs,

I would like to say a big "Thank You" for an excellent and very professional service.

My car had quite a rough paint surface after just a year of exposure to the environment, your professional paint correction has now brought it back to showroom condition.

The bonnet is like a mirror and the whole body is smooth and luxurious to see and touch.

The attention to detail is second to none, the arches are immaculate, the wheels don't even seem to get dirty anymore and the exhaust pipes were even cleaned inside!

The cleaning products I have bought from you are of a high quality and should help me to maintain your professional finish.

I have no hesitation to recommend Autobrite Direct for there professional Detailing Services."*_

Kind Regards,

Barry Stanyer

Associate IT Director


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Judas said:


> sorry if its been asked....
> 
> but was it intentional not to have the pad central?
> 
> cheers.


The pad looks centred on the backing plate to me? :thumb:

and again id like to thank everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb: Good to see getting such great comments from the customer too but not surprised with the top work and finish achieved.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cheers guys for all the comments!
The customer was over the moon and the look on his face made it well worth it.:thumb:

A gorgeous car in a stunning colour.

Mark:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Like the look or that and nice to see a different colour from black 

Looks good, great job:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice,hope the owner was chuffed.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

VERY VERY nice!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

brialliant job


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

That's a great turnaround but is that an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean I spy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Many thanks for all your comments so far! Ive just updated the pics and they went missing for some reason:thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing results, great job:argie:


----------

